# coconut charcoal?



## crawdaddy (Aug 29, 2010)

hello all,

has anyone tried this charcoal called Coshell?  I had a coupon for some in today's paper and might go pick up a bag later.. I'd never heard of if before today.

It looks to be made of coconut shells so I am wondering about flavor.

on that same note, has anyone tried burning coconut shells for smoke wood?


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 29, 2010)

A good review here-


----------



## justpassingthru (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't tell you anything about the coconut charcoal, but I use 1/4 to 1/2 of  the coconut shell mixed in with lump in my WSM when I smoke chicken, it gives a light coconut flavor that we really enjoy.

Gene


----------



## crawdaddy (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks y'all.

gene- do you age the coconut shells or what?  i've got some shells around but the one time i tried to use them they just kinda burned.


----------



## crawdaddy (Aug 31, 2010)

alright, i tried the charcoal last night.  it burned very clean.  i think it was around 5$ for 9# and i had a coupon for 1.50 off.


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 3, 2010)

crawdaddy,

No, they aren't "aged" maybe 2-3 weeks since we cracked them open. I don't know if it makes a difference, but we use brown coconuts rather than the green, you know, it's just easier to get the husk off.

I break them up to about the size of a silver dollar and mix them in with my lump, they burn up, I haven't found any chunks left after a smoke, but I found they last about 1 1/2 hours when smoking chicken at high temps, did the charcoal give you any coconut flavor?

Gene


----------



## crawdaddy (Sep 6, 2010)

no, the charcoal didn't give any flavor really.  it did burn hot and clean so it worked out good where i live.  i liked it   in my opinion it did a good job.  sometimes the regular charcoal i use puts off a bit of smoke and i don't want to bother the neighbors.  that is just firing it up in the chimney though...  this stuff ,really i didn't know was burning at all the whole time.  i like the wood to smoke a bit - not the charcoal.

thanks for the response on the shells.  i have some in a bag and will try them next chicken cook.  i tried them once and as i said it just resulted in fire but we'll see.  these were brown as well.


----------

